
Kim Dotcom shares his *secret* to living a good life - TaylorGood
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDiili2Gs-0&ab_channel=MrKimDotcom
======
kgc
How does he have time for making these videos when this is happening?
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/9f0d30b6-a927-11e5-843e-6269289097...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/9f0d30b6-a927-11e5-843e-626928909745.html#axzz3xlwz7hMc)

~~~
tkjef
I'd say at this point it's best to enjoy. Looks like he's having fun.

